# Brothers!!



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all,

As some of you know my sister decided to get a cockapoo when Herbie came home, his brother was left so she couldn't resist!

Anyway they see each other weekly/fortnightly and have always played constantly, chasing, rolling around, its quite noisy with both having little barks but we've always separated them if it got over the top, they do generally calm down when they're worn out and curl up to sleep in the same bed. But a dog trainer has mentioned to a friend of mine that brothers should be separated as much as possible as it will always end in a fight for dominance? Is this really the case, is there anything we can do to prevent this from happening? Herbie is due to stay at my sisters for the weekend in December

I have only been worried once about them and that was when we were at the park and Link (Herbie's brother) had taken a liking to a friends puppy and kept trying to hump it, but as Herbie approached Link snapped at him ... Herbie backed off and sat at my feet then! Back at the house I noticed they played differently, more intense and I said enough is enough and they both had time apart!

Obviously this is concerning me as we do spend a lot of time together, for instance everyone is here tomorrow for Fathers day! 

Sorry for the long post but in short ... can brothers get along??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure they will be fine. they arent together every day, and the sibling thing isnt always true. I know many people who have sibblings who are fine.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

They don't live together and that is usually the problem with siblings, its all to do with the training. Herbie and his brother are just friends that meet up now and again, it should be fine, but you are aware already that dogs can not get on at times or fight etc, so as an owner you are already one step ahead.. try not to worry about it  Enjoy Herbie and his brother occasionally xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I got sibs, though boy and girl, and had the same worries in the beginning. Felt like all I did was watching signals for housebreaking and trying to stop them from fighting. After a couple of weeks I stopped reading all that stuff, decided that the two of them will be fine and taught them a time out signal. I removed each one once from the fun playing area when it got too bad (along with time out signals) and I worried less and they played better together. Plus sounds like they've already sorted things a bit from what you described and you're able to separate them when needed. I think in some ways my pups are better at learning from each other than from me.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It sounds to me as if you have exactly the right approach. When Link got cross with Herbie, Herbie backed down - when they were playing and you were not happy with their level of play you sorted them out into time out.
Puppies can really play quite roughly together - and as they get older they may enjoy manic periods of racing chasing games. In then end you control it, if you think it is getting too much, but I am sure that it will be fine.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes puppies can get a bit intense but as jojo said they don't live together so it's no different to other male pals. They may well tussle and test each other out while playing but as they aren't competing for anything I am sure it'll be fine. Once they are both neutered they will settle much easier.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

As puppies the play can be quite intense and sometimes it sounds quite loud and rough. Millie is best friends Lolly and they are about 6 weeks apart in age and were introduced from the beginning. The rough play does settle down eventually and now we're at the stage when they meet up they have a made 5 minutes. Millie is the dominant one but it seems to work out fine.

Enjoy having the puppies becoming the best of friends.


----------

